# jobs in mental health/care work - advice needed



## ejlm1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently decided that i want to move but before i jump into anything i want to get a feel for the job opportunities that are available. I have a psychology background and am keen to get into mental health or care work of some kind. I was just wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of good websites or companies i should look into for jobs.

Thanks


----------

